# Aborted split ..now what



## tjtll (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought 2 queens in order to make splits in my only hive. I put 3 frames with eggs,larvae, and brood as well as 2 frames of honey and pollen in a deep, and placed it on a queen excluder on top of he hive. I made a split the next day, which seems to be doing fine. But due to weather and work, i was unable to get the second deep ready for 3 days. The next day, I was going to make the split. But when i checked the queen, she was dead. Now what. I was wondering if I could put the deep with brood and now full of nurse bees, on top of the first split. It's been one week since i made the first. Will they accept each other or will they attack each other?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

They'll probably be fine but to be sure put a piece or two of newpaper between the boxes. Cut a few small slits in it to get the air flowing and once they chew through the paper they'll be use to each others smell.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

Don't feel lonely. Similar issues happen with failed QC introductions. A low- to moderate-population hive without a queen. Yes, I would second Brad's vote for a newspaper combine.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

If you are still wanting another hive why not just add a frame of eggs and larvae with adhearing bees, put them on a double screen board over your big hive and let them make a queen they like? You have plenty of time.


----------



## tjtll (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I may try to make another split with eggs and larvae. I just downloaded plans for a double bottom board. I never knew that I needed one until now. Once again, thanks


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

tjtll,
I should have mentioned David LaFerney has a good post on harvesting nurse bees so you don't get the queenfrom your existing hive. http://cookevillebeekeepers.com/12/things-to-do-with-a-queen-excluder-harvesting-nurse-bees
Also if you search the web for The Apiarist and also Wally Shaw they have a lot of info on how to do vertical splits, which is what you will be doing. Wally Shaw is a more advanced type of manuvering, too complicated for me but a lot of people do it.


----------

